# Khosrowshahi “partnership is a key element of our autonomous strategy”



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

In a statement, Uber said: "Right now the entire team is focused on safely and responsibly returning to the road in autonomous mode. That's our No. 1 objective, and we have every confidence in the work they are doing to get us there."

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/19/technology/uber-self-driving-cars.html

"Our goal is to completely eliminate the driver by 2020"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Progress? They probably just deactivated hulu In sdcs


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Dara knows that self driving cars are a bust. He knew this before he ever took over. Dara only cares about the money, and he's going to do anything necessary to make himself filthy rich ASAP.

Investors need a $100 Billion IPO, and the board has offered Dara a $100 million bonus if he can hit the $100 Billion target and allow investors to cash out without losing their shirts. People are NOT going to invest $100 Billion in an increasingly regulated rideshare business, a failing bikeshare business, and an UberEats division that barely turns a profit. (and even that is only in certain markets) Uber needs a diverse portfolio to sell, and they need to sell the lie that self driving cars are a viable technology. 

Dara already know that Uber is doomed. He's just doing what he needs to do to cash out like Travis. Unfortunately, we're all getting screwed in the process.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Uber hired a backup driver who had a poor driving record and criminal history, including a conviction for armed robbery.

Is that how they prove safety is their number one priority? FUber is a joke.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Felon-wheel-killer-self-driving-Uber-car.html


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

2020!!!! Lol who does he think he is? Musk? 

Musk: “a self driving tsla will do a cross country trip before the end of 2017”.

And where are we now? Bonds trading at a fraction of par and equity in freefall 

Someone is starting to apply pressure to dara


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tesla, as an electric car manufacturer, is a great company

but then they had to try to do the impossible with the sdc nonsense

heck, as long as they didnt use the autopilot nonsense and just played it smart with the safe "driver assist" common terminology, they would be ahead right now


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tesla, as an electric car manufacturer, is a great company
> 
> but then they had to try to do the impossible with the sdc nonsense
> 
> heck, as long as they didnt use the autopilot nonsense and just played it smart with the safe "driver assist" common terminology, they would be ahead right now


are they though? a company that relies on government subsidies to make their product affordable to the general public. That doesn't sound like success to me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> are they though? a company that relies on government subsidies to make their product affordable to the general public. That doesn't sound like success to me.


Fascism = Private Gain
Public Risk



Fozzie said:


> Dara knows that self driving cars are a bust. He knew this before he ever took over. Dara only cares about the money, and he's going to do anything necessary to make himself filthy rich ASAP.
> 
> Investors need a $100 Billion IPO, and the board has offered Dara a $100 million bonus if he can hit the $100 Billion target and allow investors to cash out without losing their shirts. People are NOT going to invest $100 Billion in an increasingly regulated rideshare business, a failing bikeshare business, and an UberEats division that barely turns a profit. (and even that is only in certain markets) Uber needs a diverse portfolio to sell, and they need to sell the lie that self driving cars are a viable technology.
> 
> Dara already know that Uber is doomed. He's just doing what he needs to do to cash out like Travis. Unfortunately, we're all getting screwed in the process.


DiDi China will offer 3 cents on the Dollar for Uber



uberdriverfornow said:


> tesla, as an electric car manufacturer, is a great company
> 
> but then they had to try to do the impossible with the sdc nonsense
> 
> heck, as long as they didnt use the autopilot nonsense and just played it smart with the safe "driver assist" common terminology, they would be ahead right now


He can escape to MARS

WITH his International Banker Debt Notes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> are they though? a company that relies on government subsidies to make their product affordable to the general public. That doesn't sound like success to me.


are you denying that the car itself isn't great ?

peak torque in a second ?

when with autopilot always off, it's a great car


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> are they though? a company that relies on government subsidies to make their product affordable to the general public. That doesn't sound like success to me.


Musk is Bernie Madoff with hair plugs


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you denying that the car itself isn't great ?
> 
> peak torque in a second ?
> 
> when with autopilot always off, it's a great car


I took a drive from SF to LA last week down through the Central Valley. The number of Teslas I saw driving that route? Zero.

I'll consider an electric car when:

- the range matches or exceeds that of a gas car
- I can recharge it fully in the same 5 minutes it takes to refuel a gas car
- I can buy an electric car for the same amount of money as a gas car


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> "Our goal is to completely eliminate the driver by 2020"


Yeah, right, 2020, S-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-uuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre. There may be more than a few self-drivers out there by 2020, but they will not eliminate the driver in every car by then.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I took a drive from SF to LA last week down through the Central Valley. The number of Teslas I saw driving that route? Zero.
> 
> I'll consider an electric car when:
> 
> ...


There are some that have a range of about two hundred miles, but, for them to be practical, you would need a range of twice that. That two hundred mile figure applies to all conditions' being ideal. In reality, there are common occurrences that drain charge from the batteries. In the Capital of Your Nation, you would be running the air conditioning every day between 1 June and 15 September. That drains the battery. We get heat showers, here, so you must run the air condition to keep the fog from your windows and put on the headlights and windshield wipers. That drains the batteries even more. The constant stopping turns on the brake lights, which drains the batteries. When you do go to the exurbs, or, to Dulles or Friendship Airports, you are travelling on freeways at those speeds. High RPMs drain the batteries quickly. National Airport is not that far from Downtown, so that might not be a big deal, but the other two are far enough from Downtown (twenty-eight and thirty-five miles, respectively) that you would have sufficient distance at high RPM to take more than a little charge from the batteries.

There are some pure electric taxicabs here: the KIAs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol it just dawned on me they are simply buying time to go public and sell these worthless stock shares to a bunch of suckers before they finally reveal the sdc's will never work and watching it all tank

perhaps travis just deliberately got out early before the fall


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol it just dawned on me they are simply buying time to go public and sell these worthless stock shares to a bunch of suckers before they finally reveal the sdc's will never work and watching it all tank
> 
> perhaps travis just deliberately got out early before the fall


Uh that's exactly what is going on


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yeah, right, 2020, S-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-uuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre. There may be more than a few self-drivers out there by 2020, but they will not eliminate the driver in every car by then.
> 
> There are some that have a range of about two hundred miles, but, for them to be practical, you would need a range of twice that. That two hundred mile figure applies to all conditions' being ideal. In reality, there are common occurrences that drain charge from the batteries. In the Capital of Your Nation, you would be running the air conditioning every day between 1 June and 15 September. That drains the battery. We get heat showers, here, so you must run the air condition to keep the fog from your windows and put on the headlights and windshield wipers. That drains the batteries even more. The constant stopping turns on the brake lights, which drains the batteries. When you do go to the exurbs, or, to Dulles or Friendship Airports, you are travelling on freeways at those speeds. High RPMs drain the batteries quickly. National Airport is not that far from Downtown, so that might not be a big deal, but the other two are far enough from Downtown (twenty-eight and thirty-five miles, respectively) that you would have sufficient distance at high RPM to take more than a little charge from the batteries.
> 
> There are some pure electric taxicabs here: the KIAs.


I'm going to invent a car that runs on hot air and connect it to Dara Kosrowshahi. Unlimited range will be mine.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/19/technology/uber-self-driving-cars.html
> 
> "Our goal is to completely eliminate the driver by 2020"


Where's the 2020 quote from? That's really dumb.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Dara knows that self driving cars are a bust. He knew this before he ever took over. Dara only cares about the money, and he's going to do anything necessary to make himself filthy rich ASAP.
> 
> Investors need a $100 Billion IPO, and the board has offered Dara a $100 million bonus if he can hit the $100 Billion target and allow investors to cash out without losing their shirts. People are NOT going to invest $100 Billion in an increasingly regulated rideshare business, a failing bikeshare business, and an UberEats division that barely turns a profit. (and even that is only in certain markets) Uber needs a diverse portfolio to sell, and they need to sell the lie that self driving cars are a viable technology.
> 
> Dara already know that Uber is doomed. He's just doing what he needs to do to cash out like Travis. Unfortunately, we're all getting screwed in the process.


1. Spot on
2. Can Dara blow so much smoke and set up so many mirrors that he can actually pull off an IPO?



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol it just dawned on me they are simply buying time to go public and sell these worthless stock shares to a bunch of suckers before they finally reveal the sdc's will never work and watching it all tank
> 
> perhaps travis just deliberately got out early before the fall


Travis didn't get out early on purpose but he sure is a lucky SOB


----------

